# Greenup ??



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

any report from greenup?
The water level looks nice next week thinking about going down.
Thanks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Went down this morning, nothing to show for it. Thought I might be able to at least catch a Sauger or a White Bass.. Nothing at all but a stick Bass!!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Went down this morning, nothing to show for it. Thought I might be able to at least catch a Sauger or a White Bass.. Nothing at all but a stick Bass!!


What did the water look like? Clear?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Pooka said:


> What did the water look like? Clear?


No, it's far from clear but not to bad at the shoreline. Top walk is fishable now but I didn't see anything caught


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> No, it's far from clear but not to bad at the shoreline. Top walk is fishable now but I didn't see anything caught


Thanks, I am trying to learn how to read the turbidity graph.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Send me the link and I will be more than happy to help you to interpret.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Send me the link and I will be more than happy to help you to interpret.


It's down the page a bit
https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03216070


----------



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

Daveo76 said:


> No, it's far from clear but not to bad at the shoreline. Top walk is fishable now but I didn't see anything caught


Thanks for the update! Have they installed that 4th turbine?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't see any evidence of it. Where did you hear about it??


----------



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

Saw it last year and Mike told me it is the fourth one.......


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Windy, my o my!! 1 Kentucky Spot. Water down as good as it's been and fairly clear. River on the way back up to 25 ft. Had to get a day in , wind or not. Strange when you catch more lures than fish!!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Daveo76 said:


> Windy, my o my!! 1 Kentucky Spot. Water down as good as it's been and fairly clear. River on the way back up to 25 ft. Had to get a day in , wind or not. Strange when you catch more lures than fish!!
> View attachment 299351
> View attachment 299353


Looks like everyone was at the Tackle Box for the catfish gathering thing.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I finally managed to get a Wiper Thursday after missing 3. As usually this time of Spring, very close to the shore with Zoom Flukes.


----------



## cxl716 (Apr 8, 2014)

Daveo76 said:


> I finally managed to get a Wiper Thursday after missing 3. As usually this time of Spring, very close to the shore with Zoom Flukes.


Awesome catch! They are ready! So are we.....


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Water on the way back up to 32ft. Ugh!!


----------

